# Greek Gods + Goddesses: Their types



## Pr0metheus (Jun 23, 2012)

I've done a marginal amount of research on the various Ancient Greek gods and goddesses and many of them seem to perfectly fit the MBTI profile in a glove-like fashion. Here are a few of my quasi-educated guesses:

*Aphrodite* - ENFP
*Artemis* - ISTP
*Athena* - INTJ
*Hestia* - INFJ
*Hera* - ESFJ
*Demeter* - ISFJ
*Persephone* - INFP
*Ares* - ESTP
*Apollo* - ISTJ
*Dionysus* - ESFP
*Hermes* - ENTP
*Hephaestus* - ISFP
*Zeus *- ENTJ
*Poseidon* - ESTJ
*Hades* - INTP
*Prometheus* - xNTP


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Hades INTP? dafuq


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd be far more inclined to type Hades as an ISTJ than INTP, he's obviously far more inclined towards order given that he's always reluctant to allow the dead to leave his kingdom, he always needs things his way, and I think that there's a certain obsession with material possession (He's the god of the treasures in the earth) that isn't seen in the archetypal INTP.


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I would disagree with Apollo... I would think he would be an ENFx ...or at least an E, after all this is the god of compassion, he has to be dominated by Fe =)


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

actually, I reckon either an ENFP or an ESFP would be more accurate...


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Pr0metheus said:


> I've done a marginal amount of research on the various Ancient Greek gods and goddesses and many of them seem to perfectly fit the MBTI profile in a glove-like fashion. Here are a few of my quasi-educated guesses:
> 
> *Aphrodite* - E*S*FP
> *Artemis* - ISTP
> ...


My corrections are in bold  I also don't like the Ares typing, but can't think of anything better at the moment.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I associate Aphrodite with ESFP. Most of the stories I've read about her revolve around sensual pleasure and aesthetic beauty.

Edit: Also, I think Apollo is more ENFP. He's not into structure and tradition as much as the other gods. 

And then, Dionysus is associated with extreme sensual experience--but also distortion of the senses. In the Bacchae, he sent people into a sensual frenzy, but he was able to manipulate their senses to the extent that Pentheus was perceived as a lion by his own mother (who carried his head on a platter after the Bacchants ripped him to pieces with their bare hands).


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, would make sense for Dionysus and Aphrodite to both be the same type... both have similarly self-indulgent domains =D


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Aphrodite - ENFP
Artemis - ISTP
Athena - INTJ
Hestia - *ISFJ*
Hera - ESFJ
Demeter - ISFJ
Persephone - INFP
Ares - ESTP
Apollo - *ENFP*
Dionysus - ESFP
Hermes - ENTP
Hephaestus - ISFP
Zeus - *ESTJ*
Poseidon - *ESTP*
Hades - *ISTJ*
Prometheus - xNTP


My corrections are bolded.


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I also think Hera being an I would make a lot more sense... she does things on her own a lot more than what she does in combination with the rest of the Pantheon, especially her treatment of the demi-gods like Heracles! =D


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

TheRedPyro said:


> Now that I think about it, I also think Hera being an I would make a lot more sense... she does things on her own a lot more than what she does in combination with the rest of the Pantheon, especially her treatment of the demi-gods like Heracles! =D


She's just pissed.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, I don't see Hephaestus as ISFP. 

He was the master blacksmith, and he represents industry and technology. 

Also, he was a devoted husband and dependable worker, and seems pretty traditional--though he did offend Poseidon a little when he trapped and revealed his(Hephaestus') naked wife, entwined with Ares. And it kind of backfired on him, because most of the gods were just happy to see his wife naked, rather than offended at her adultery. (That's actually the only story I know of him). But I just don't think he's a big feeler.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

TheRedPyro said:


> Yeah, would make sense for Dionysus and Aphrodite to both be the same type... both have similarly self-indulgent domains =D


Yeah, Aphrodite has too well developed aesthetic and sensual understanding for N, I think. But Dionysus is confusing because he is very much aligned with sensual experience--but also distortion of physical reality.


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Zeus - *ESTJ*


Why did we switch Zeus away from an entj? The Greeks considered the illiad to be a kinda bible to the Greek gods, and I vaguely remember this excellent insult Zeus delivers to Hera in the most dismissively arrogant manner possible. Something about she not even being capable of thinking his thoughts he's so great. Vintage entj.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Which is why I explain the process of personality profiling as building a symbolic framework upon which one can determine their own personal mythology. IMHO, the essence of Jung's work was that we are each the product of our own personal mythologies. To understand our own myth is to touch the deepest part of our psyche.


----------



## KevinClarkson (Sep 22, 2012)

there statues unless they're based on real humans they shouldn't have a cognitive type


----------



## Pr0metheus (Jun 23, 2012)

KevinClarkson said:


> there statues unless they're based on real humans they shouldn't have a cognitive type


That's a rather shallow way of looking at this. According to Greek mythology, these figures all have very well-described personalities. The Greeks liked to model their gods and goddesses after real humans--flaws, quirk and all. What not try and type them for the hell of it?


----------



## KevinClarkson (Sep 22, 2012)

I am just scared because I assume the stories of each Greek statue is written by a different person.

If I could pinpoint the exact person the god was initially molded after then yes I could do this and figure out.

Doing it off attributes though is incredibly qualitative and not quantitative.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Aphrodite - ENFP
> Artemis - ISTP
> Athena - INTJ
> Hestia - *ISFJ*
> ...



An INFP is Persephone by day and MEDUSA by night ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Rex_morningstar (Jul 22, 2012)

No god would be a sensor that doesn't even make sense , all gods would have to be the highest level of intuitive with integrated senses , as they represent higher levels of abstraction and Infj would be eros , intuitive feeling ni-fe


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Simpson17866 said:


> He took a job that required he interact personally with every single human being on the planet at some point in their lives (going from the mortal world to the underworld). Does that really scream Introvert to you :wink:


No, but he being a messenger doesn't mean he interacted that much, he just delivered. I'm basing my typing off a book about Perseus I read long time ago. INTP IMO


----------



## sremmij (Dec 9, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> I'm an INTP, but I've written
> 
> a 63k word Doctor Who fanfic
> 23k words of an Urban Fantasy novel
> ...


Of course, I'm not saying that NFs are the only ones able to have artistic qualities, but that was the vibe he gave off from the stories. :happy:


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll (Oct 4, 2017)

I agree for the most part, but I have few corrections:
Athena: ENTJ 
Posideon: ENFX
Apollo: ENXP
Hephaestus: ISTP (he's a blacksmith and tinkerer)
Hera: ESTJ


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll (Oct 4, 2017)

Well some of them are pretty solid (for example, Athena is pretty much certainly an XNTJ and Aphrodite is definitely an EXFP), but others (like Zeus, Apollo, and Posideon) are bit more ambiguous.


----------



## ErichArthURIELsmith (Nov 5, 2021)

Peripatetic said:


> Why did we switch Zeus away from an entj? The Greeks considered the illiad to be a kinda bible to the Greek gods, and I vaguely remember this excellent insult Zeus delivers to Hera in the most dismissively arrogant manner possible. Something about she not even being capable of thinking his thoughts he's so great. Vintage entj.


why not Zeus is the most dominant sexual predator here ESTJ is awesome in sexual affair department i does think Zeus beat Poseidon alot in this case


----------



## ErichArthURIELsmith (Nov 5, 2021)

Ka1serTheRoll said:


> Well some of them are pretty solid (for example, Athena is pretty much certainly an XNTJ and Aphrodite is definitely an EXFP), but others (like Zeus, Apollo, and Posideon) are bit more ambiguous.


INTJ does fit Athena by her choice of pets Owl(night) and Snake(cold blooded) she seem have unusual hobbies


----------



## ErichArthURIELsmith (Nov 5, 2021)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Aphrodite - ENFP
> Artemis - ISTP
> Athena - INTJ
> Hestia - *ISFJ*
> ...


Me always think Prometheus as ENFJ the Protagonist of this epic story his judgement seen in the decieveing Zeus for the meat bone sacrifice and the stealing fire he seem an active god not just passively waiting he have a sharp mind of something that will come as forethought his P is he is ready for any consecuension


----------



## ErichArthURIELsmith (Nov 5, 2021)

Ka1serTheRoll said:


> I agree for the most part, but I have few corrections:
> Athena: ENTJ
> Posideon: ENFX
> Apollo: ENXP
> ...


Athena is INTJ she seem like works in the dark
i prefer poseidon as ENTJ as i scan see him as Admidral of a massive fleet to conquer over sea and that is naval right??? and is ENTJ is a Commander traits


----------



## ErichArthURIELsmith (Nov 5, 2021)

Ka1serTheRoll said:


> I agree for the most part, but I have few corrections:
> Athena: ENTJ
> Posideon: ENFX
> Apollo: ENXP
> ...


Hera and Hephaestus as xSTx well now we can see the family resemblance they does to much sensing what people think about them as positions and apperances ......basically gosips victims
Hera seem more as perperator and Hephaestus is the victim sacrifice in this case a ancient family teledrama


----------

